# Boat trailer



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a boat trailer older set up for a Jon boat lights are good has guide rails will take a 12-15' boat up to 50" wide two spares takes a 1 7/8" ball would sell to someone on here for 350 OBO


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Long shot, do you still have this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

